

Beat This: Android Tablet in $ 220 - desaiguddu
http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/238371/indian_mobile_operators_turn_to_lowcost_android_tablets.html

======
CrazedGeek
Done, if you don't mind refurbished:
[http://stores.ebay.com/barnesandnoblestore?_trksid=p3286.c0....](http://stores.ebay.com/barnesandnoblestore?_trksid=p3286.c0.m567)

~~~
robtoo
I found this in the UK...
<http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/5072954.htm> for GPB 70 (USD
115) new

But the Indian tablet has 3G and a "bundled data plan" (whatever that might
be) as well as WiFi, so it's hard to find proper competition.

Other than that, tohugh, there's nothing remarkable about the Indian tablet.

------
chx
$170 is the sweet spot: [http://www.buy.com/prod/nook-color-by-barnes-noble-
wifi-erea...](http://www.buy.com/prod/nook-color-by-barnes-noble-wifi-
ereader/q/loc/111/listingid/140072914/221376447.html) Nook Color.
[http://android-sale.com/haipad-m8-8-inch-1-3ghz-processor-
an...](http://android-sale.com/haipad-m8-8-inch-1-3ghz-processor-android-
tablet.html) Haipad M8 ( _really_ impressive hardware specs, 720p screen,
Gingerbread, official Market etc)

------
badmash69
This is a very good thing for Android.

The BRIC nations have a faster growth rate, a burgeoning middle class that
can't yet afford Apple IPADs or other premium tablets. They would definitely
buy these low cost and yet highly functional devices. More people will use it
, be familiar with its interface and when they have the money, they will
upgrade to better Tablets running Android.

------
yalogin
Its stuff like this that devalues the Android brand. For that money it cannot
be comparable in performance to a galaxy tab or an ipad. Not a net positive
for android in the long run against iOS but it will surely not help webOS and
windows brands.

~~~
DougBTX
It says that "the device will be bundled with a data plan" so this is probably
a subsidised price, regardless of the quality of the device.

------
wccrawford
How's the performance, though? I think we all knew it was -possible- to build
a tablet that cheap... It's just that it wouldn't be much fun to use.

------
WordSkill
Sure I can beat your $220 Android tablet - how about a $499 iPad that you will
still enjoy using in a month's time?

------
onemoreact
I see your 220$ Tablet and raise you a Cray XK6 supercompter let's see which
has more flop's per $ or watt. ;-0

